# indian mastiffs / bulli kuttas



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

the owner of this dog, who also breeds bullies say that this is purely from afghani lines! this dog stads 29 inches!









this is veru. well known indian mastiff enthusiast, atul tiwari says that this is a formidable gladiator who has won countless fights! he is from indian lines..









this is an indian mastiff bitch standing 28 inches tall!








compare the head type of this central asian volkodav to the below naga strain of indian bulli










these indian bullies are ancient molossers who are bred for action since 1000's n 1000's of years! but now, they are extremely rare..

i'll share more pics by n by..

you'll usually see websites claiming that bulli kuttas are 36 - 42 inches tall and weighs over 100 kilos n etc!

consider those statements n declarations as frivolous n baseless.. pure bullies never stand so tall! pure bulli's height ranges from 27 inches - 32 - 33 inches max! and weigh upwards of 50 kilos! the weight is around 50 - 70 -(very rarely) 75 or 80 kilos..

many bullies are crossed with great danes! pure bullies are really hard to find!


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

these are really cool dogs !! very interesting


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

dogs do look cool!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Very interesting! Thank you for sharing those. I really like to learn about the ancient breeds, some of them are so cool.

Stephanie


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the guy from southern bulldogs imported some bully kuttas from pakistan to the usa i believe.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Those are dogs mixed and matched from European dogs brought back and forth in trade. They come from Pit Bull and bull terriers mixed with what ever is around the area. They are probably great dogs but they are not ancient.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are some great looking dogs! Thanks for posting up.


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Those are dogs mixed and matched from European dogs brought back and forth in trade. They come from Pit Bull and bull terriers mixed with what ever is around the area. They are probably great dogs but they are not ancient.


no.. that is not true. past few years, even i was searching for proofs and etc to convince myself that they r ancient. and i have adequate proof to prove the antiquity of these beasts.

but as you said, some bullies are crossed with great danes n hinks bull terrier n lil, even with pitbull.. but that doesn't make the original bulli, a cross breed.

i have an ancient picture of a bulli kutta. well, if you want proof, then i'll provide proof.. u want it?

see, bullies are very ancient guardians and gladiators! they are closely linked with sage koochees and asiatic molossers! for they r all closely related to alaunts or assyrian mastiffs.. n bullies are also related to alaunts n vice versa.

i'll put forth some pictures if you want.. analyze the head type n etc.. k?

bulli kuttas could be one of the progenitors of western fighting dogs.. but not the other way round!


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

cane76 said:


> the guy from southern bulldogs imported some bully kuttas from pakistan to the usa i believe.


well, as far as i know, good specimens from pakistan or india will not be exported to other countries.. could you kindly tell me the name of the person who imported the bks?

because, i know an ambull breeder who wanted to get himself a bk but couldn't or didn't.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am always willing to learn.
However Brits brought the dogs of war every where they conquered.


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I am always willing to learn.
> However Brits brought the dogs of war every where they conquered.


ofcourse! they did bring.. they brought the original hink bull terrier here! we can consider the bull terriers we retain as the gift from british!

about bandogges n etc, i agree that the original bulldogs were brought here by english.. n i can find many mastiffs which resembles such bulldogs n danes.. but no true bulli fancier would consider those dogs as pure.. there are many mutts labeled as bullies. but a true bulli enthusiast n breeder has the best with him. and reportedly, all the bull terrier and bandogge crosses stood absolutely no chance against the original bullies in fighting ring and health!

original bullies are extremely healthy unlike many ruined mastiff breeds..

original bullies never stand as tall as 36 - 42..

and the most pathetic fraud organization of breeding bulli kuttas is, MBK kennels. none of their dogs are pure.. they r all mutts.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Those were nice looking dogs...did not care to much for the 2nd pic due to all the scarring on it. But I know what is consider inhumane here is not considered inhumane in many parts of the world.

How are these dogs temperment wise? Just wondering.
Seems like a dog that would need an experienced handler.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

arun said:


> well, as far as i know, good specimens from pakistan or india will not be exported to other countries.. could you kindly tell me the name of the person who imported the bks?
> 
> because, i know an ambull breeder who wanted to get himself a bk but couldn't or didn't.


search around and ask the right people and youll find him,i havent heard anything in a while...


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the Bully Kutta thanks for these wonderful pics. I like the mixed types also, sorry just like the looks of them. I have seen the larger mastiff type crosses but they really do not look overdone as with some breeds/crosses that are all about size and bulk. They are still athletic in type which is why I like them.


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

temperament of bullies :

they are awesome guard dogs! they are man and animal aggressive! i just heard an incident from a bulli breeder, where his dog killed 5 cows and a rottweiler! he says that he wants to give it away as it is quite handful.. but again, that dog was a fighting dog, trained to kill. but when a bulli is properly socialized they make fine guard dogs n pets.. they are great with family n children (of the family). my friend says that his daughter rides on his bulli.. n have a look at this video! 
and 




when threatened, no one could ever ask for a more dedicated protector! they r immensely powerful!


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Those were nice looking dogs...did not care to much for the 2nd pic due to all the scarring on it. But I know what is consider inhumane here is not considered inhumane in many parts of the world.
> 
> How are these dogs temperment wise? Just wondering.
> Seems like a dog that would need an experienced handler.


i also wont support dog fighting.. n in india, it is considered as inhumane! the laws are very well enforced here.. but still, dog fighting will be held secretly..


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

arun said:


> temperament of bullies :
> 
> they are awesome guard dogs! they are man and animal aggressive! i just heard an incident from a bulli breeder, where his dog killed 5 cows and a rottweiler! he says that he wants to give it away as it is quite handful.. but again, that dog was a fighting dog, trained to kill. but when a bulli is properly socialized they make fine guard dogs n pets.. they are great with family n children (of the family). my friend says that his daughter rides on his bulli.. n have a look at this video!
> and
> ...


Interesting videos. So do they have natural defense drive? Are they animal aggressive (like say Pit Bull naturally animal/dog aggressive) or must be trained to kill as you say unlike Pit Bull. They fight similar to Pit Bulls. The video show dog fighting and defense of handler both.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Im by "NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM A EXPERT ON THIS"
but ive heard it said these dogs are overly aggresive to both man and beast,they sure are rustic,absolutly stunning[also scary]animals,id like to raise one from puppy hood,lol,f-a rescue,ha!!!!!!!!
alot of 'HA" up in there,seems to be a fair share of "pointer" type also[whatever that means]..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Most Def Too Much Dog For Me!


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

Old_Blood said:


> Interesting videos. So do they have natural defense drive? Are they animal aggressive (like say Pit Bull naturally animal/dog aggressive) or must be trained to kill as you say unlike Pit Bull. They fight similar to Pit Bulls. The video show dog fighting and defense of handler both.


i donno if i may post a fighting video here or not.. if u want a fighting video of this beast, just pm me.. n i'll send you..

basically, as i said, these dogs are bred for guarding and fighting since 1000s n 1000's of years. but sindhi lines are more man aggressive and as animal aggressive as any bulli!

they are meant only for very capable dog handlers.. when properly handled, they are quite docile n friendly.. they should be taught how to behave and they should be taught that not every human is a threat.. if we train them to be like this, by positive re enforcement n love, they surely are great family pets! i have known many bullies getting along with other dogs. a male gladiator who has won 5 matches gets along well with a male lab in the family (in one of the fights in india, his legs n teeth broke.. but still, kept on fighting n won! and later, he became retired.. n mr atul tiwari rescued him n placed him in a loving family! n now, reportedly, he is getting along very well with a labrador n guarding his house with full enthusiasm n vigilance!

n my friend's male bulli is getting along with a hinks bull terrier well!

about defensive drive, bullies are generally very possessive of their territory. they wont tolerate trespassers.. n they r very defensive n protective of their humans..


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

That is alot of dog I must say. I would probably rather work with one of those then one of those cacausian(sp?) dogs. This dog seems more stable to me.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

TheBoss said:


> That is alot of dog I must say. I would probably rather work with one of those then one of those cacausian(sp?) dogs. This dog seems more stable to me.


Really? I'm very comfortable with my Caucasian yet this type of dog scares me a bit. I do not know where to begin to research the lines and breeders.

It seems they have a lot of HA and DA. They have the defense drive of the Caucasian and animal aggression/will to fight of a Pit??? That is what it seems. So you've got it on both ends.

What do you think lends the CO to be unstable? I've not had any moment of fear with any I have met (although that is less then 30). Maybe been uncomfortable being left alone in the home, unable to move without dogs barking/growling up in my face until the owner returned (from all sides, surrounded by my head, behind my head, up in my face, all I did was scoot my chair up). To me that is stability though. They give the warning that I must heed, if I did not then I would be in trouble. I find them to be stable, smart dogs, thinking ability, good sense about them. I like the contrast in temperament/activity to the Pit Bulls. I like the affection they display and playful gestures yet not really a dog who wants to chase a ball so much or do cute tricks. Is on guard when needs to be, yet lazy and inactive at all other times. Really I couldn't coin them unstable, not as a whole, can't say no unstable specimens exist. If they can get CGC then some must be more then half way decent.

Does Bully Kutta not have a higher activity level? It seems so, I'm not saying hyper active but one requiring a good job or plentiful exercise.

I'm very glad for Aruns reply, tells me a lot. Similar to Pit Bull, can fight yet get along with other dogs in the right setting. Can be mindful of their masters wishes. Cane76 has very interesting point on the HA/DA. One video which I saw the handler had the dog and it wanted free, the handler was trying to hold/control the dog while keeping his hands from being bit. Dog was making horrible noise and trying to reach and bite the owners hand. I assumed that not all are like this in temperament (just like some Pits will bite their owner like that) but again don't know of resources to find out on the bloodlines and breeding. I'm sure some breeding unstable dogs, others have great dogs. Just like APBT. I've also read crazy things about them, again just like APBT so being on the outside looking in can't tell what is hype, myth or reality. One thing said they must be fed well or they will turn to predator and will even prey on their owner. I'm just thinking no way!?

Guess everyone has breed they would rather work with vs another, I would not mind to find out more detail about Bully Kutta before ever thinking it would be wise for me to own one.

Arun I would love to see the old picture you spoke of previous. I do not need to see fighting, the first link you posted had dogs fighting so I noted similar style as many APBT.


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

Old_Blood said:


> Really? I'm very comfortable with my Caucasian yet this type of dog scares me a bit. I do not know where to begin to research the lines and breeders.
> 
> It seems they have a lot of HA and DA. They have the defense drive of the Caucasian and animal aggression/will to fight of a Pit??? That is what it seems. So you've got it on both ends.
> 
> ...


i love co's n lgd type of dogs! they r immensely great! they r true heroes! but i hate people who fight lgds.. idiots often brag about their lgds defeating pitbulls.. it is pathetic! they dont have respect for what the lgd does n is meant to be. they r morons..

and about the bulli, biting the owner's hand, see, bullies are fighting dogs.. they tolerate handling even when they r deeply hurt n wouldn;t snap like other dogs when they r hurt.. in general, they wont bite the hands n all.. but still, redirected aggression is a trait which is inherent in every dog.. in 1 dog, it may be pronounced.. in another, it may be hidden.. only owner, who knows the dog well, should handle..

n about the pic.. here it is..








i guess it was a puppy! this photo was taken by w.v.soman!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

arun said:


> i love co's n lgd type of dogs! they r immensely great! they r true heroes! but i hate people who fight lgds.. idiots often brag about their lgds defeating pitbulls.. it is pathetic! they dont have respect for what the lgd does n is meant to be. they r morons..
> 
> and about the bulli, biting the owner's hand, see, bullies are fighting dogs.. they tolerate handling even when they r deeply hurt n wouldn;t snap like other dogs when they r hurt.. in general, they wont bite the hands n all.. but still, redirected aggression is a trait which is inherent in every dog.. in 1 dog, it may be pronounced.. in another, it may be hidden.. only owner, who knows the dog well, should handle..
> 
> ...


Yes it is a shame, especially some wish to fight them against the Pit which is not at all fair for the Pit.

I assumed that and saw other short clips of fighting dogs in which they seemed fine. But the thing is I wouldn't know how to go about getting a stable one, if one at all. I do not tolerate redirected aggression. Whether or not it is inherited in every dog would be highly debatable. It is quite possible as with any other trait that it is not inherited to some dogs. Unless one has located the gene that causes this to say all dogs have it. Even if it is a fact that it would be hidden that would be what I would want, the dog to not exist such a trait. I assumed with them being used as fighting dogs that they would normally not have this trait, I only observed the one doing so.

How old is the photo if you know?


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been around co's before and have actually seen them go agaisnt their owner even with alot of training. I am not afraid of any dog but a co really does make me nervous(which im sure they can sense which probably doesnt make it any better) But with a bully type dog I would have a lesser fear of getting bit as a handler. I think just mainly because of attitude and being fearless, the bulli seems like it is on a mission where as I have seen co's fearfully biting and not being consious of the handler. Thats just my .02 now if I had a co from a pup it would be different but I will take my bully breed dogs over any other dog any day  but maybe im biased


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

Old_Blood said:


> Yes it is a shame, especially some wish to fight them against the Pit which is not at all fair for the Pit.
> 
> I assumed that and saw other short clips of fighting dogs in which they seemed fine. But the thing is I wouldn't know how to go about getting a stable one, if one at all. I do not tolerate redirected aggression. Whether or not it is inherited in every dog would be highly debatable. It is quite possible as with any other trait that it is not inherited to some dogs. Unless one has located the gene that causes this to say all dogs have it. Even if it is a fact that it would be hidden that would be what I would want, the dog to not exist such a trait. I assumed with them being used as fighting dogs that they would normally not have this trait, I only observed the one doing so.
> 
> How old is the photo if you know?


oh you were talking about that whitish big bulli with the blue dressed man? it is not trying to bite him! he is trying to lick his owner's hand! that bulli was too eager n desperate to fight! these dogs seem to like fighting..


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Most Def Too Much Dog For Me!


Me to...for sure..Heck the dog is bigger than I am!!!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

TheBoss said:


> I have been around co's before and have actually seen them go agaisnt their owner even with alot of training. I am not afraid of any dog but a co really does make me nervous(which im sure they can sense which probably doesnt make it any better) But with a bully type dog I would have a lesser fear of getting bit as a handler. I think just mainly because of attitude and being fearless, the bulli seems like it is on a mission where as I have seen co's fearfully biting and not being consious of the handler. Thats just my .02 now if I had a co from a pup it would be different but I will take my bully breed dogs over any other dog any day  but maybe im biased


Interesting as Pit Bulls have turned on their owners (sometimes killing them) and even their owners children. Improper breeding and upbringing can ruin any dog. A CO with fear aggressive temperament is no good, no use to most anyone. A fear aggressive dog of any breed is a danger to keep around when they will bite you. APBT is still my favorite breed of course. I still like some other non bully breeds mostly other molossers.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

there's a english kennel selling fake bully kuttas i think,called "mgk".
Im gonna agree that it isnt fair to fight a apbt against one of those monster's,but when or if it happens and the apbt successful enough to impress the bully kutta's handlers is the apbt ever bred into the bully kutta?


----------



## arun (Jul 20, 2008)

cane76 said:


> there's a english kennel selling fake bully kuttas i think,called "mgk".
> Im gonna agree that it isnt fair to fight a apbt against one of those monster's,but when or if it happens and the apbt successful enough to impress the bully kutta's handlers is the apbt ever bred into the bully kutta?


i'm sure that a good game dog(apbt) can defeat mbk dogs..lol they r nothing but neos n great dane crosses!

in pakistan, to create better fighters, they conduct themselves in various experiments.. they use great danes n apbts to improve n all.. but reputed bk fighters wont do all those things.. sometimes, it is said that bk fanciers misguide youth to breed apbt into bks to make them strong. but actually, in a match between a bk x apbt cross n an original bk, the original bk crushed the cross.

i guess few dogs contain apbt blood. but they r considered as gull dongs.. n in pakistan, it can be misinterpreted as bks only.. but true bks are hard to find!


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i probably should know, but whats a lgd


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

live stock guardian...


----------

